# 18.5" charcoal ring in 22.5" weber smokey mountain?



## rdwhahb (Oct 21, 2016)

I have both the 18.5 and 22.5 wsm and read people using the 18.5 charcoal ring in the 22.5 wsm. What is the benefit of doing this?


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 21, 2016)

I have an 18.5 and don't see the benefit of using the smaller ring in the 22.5.  You could put less charcoal in the large ring if a shorter smoke is required.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Welcome to the forum btw!

Mike


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks Mike! Thanks for the welcome (been here for a couple of years)

I have often wondered if there was any benefit lol. Guess I will wait to see what others say or maybe I will try it for my self one day.


----------



## b-one (Oct 21, 2016)

I only have an 18.5 but not sure the reasoning behind it either,when I close the vents it shuts down pretty well and charcoal isn't all that expensive especially when bought on sale. I'm still looking for a 22.5 but haven't had any luck yet.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2016)

One thing is the tighter ring makes a better fire if you're not fully loading the bigger one. 

With that said though if you need a smaller fire, you might as well use the the 18" and not the 22". 

I dislike the whole fire ring concept in the WSM's. The charcoal baskets we make for the mini-WSM are more efficient and easier to clean.  I still plan to make new baskets for my 14.5", and 18" I just haven't got there yet...


----------



## mike5051 (Oct 21, 2016)

rdwhahb said:


> Thanks Mike! Thanks for the welcome (been here for a couple of years)
> 
> I have often wondered if there was any benefit lol. Guess I will wait to see what others say or maybe I will try it for my self one day.









   Sorry about that!

Mike


----------



## rdwhahb (Oct 21, 2016)

dirtsailor2003,
I had the same thoughts, small cook on the smaller wsm. I guess I was curious. What are these baskets you make? Do you make them to sell or more for your self? Again just curious. 

mike5051, 
No worries lol.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 21, 2016)

rdwhahb said:


> dirtsailor2003,
> I had the same thoughts, small cook on the smaller wsm. I guess I was curious. What are these baskets you make? Do you make them to sell or more for your self? Again just curious.
> 
> I make them for my smokers. We use expanded metal, and you can either wire them together or weld them.
> ...


----------

